
Bjarne Stroustrup of C++ fame dissects the history of his famed programming language - greyman
http://www.computerworld.com.au/index.php/id;408408016;fp;16;fpid;1;pf;1
======
giardini
"it [C++] was used by other people for simulations of various network
protocols and traffic management algorithms."

Had Mr. Stroustrup used Prolog the simulations would have been much simpler
and the world possibly spared C++.

------
palish
s/famed/infamous/

~~~
ConradHex
I still can't figure out why people had C++. None of the arguments seem all
that convincing to me.

It has a significant niche, and fills it well, as far as I'm concerned. When I
think of languages I hate, I think of Forth or BASIC, not C++.

~~~
qwph
Why do you hate Forth?

~~~
ConradHex
Oops, I meant FORTRAN. I learned it for a college class, and the next semester
they wised up and took it off the required list.

